# All That Twist > Image Corner >  INDIAN Schoolgirls

## esteem

__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _________________

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

i dont get da purpose ov this thread..
what type ov replyz r u lookin for??

PS: why wud nyone want to post someonez personal pix up on some random forumz and have ppl comment on them widout letting them know?:s

----------


## 86rocker

cute girls

----------


## RAHEN

the girl in uniform is cute...seems its new year party.

----------


## Rockkker

lagta hai woh dikhaana chah rahe hain k wahan kitna khullam khulla mahaul hogaya  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dsjeya

indian school girls in saree
joke of the year
looks like stills of a film

----------


## EntangleDesi

the girls are pretty..
but on a serious note i agree with sweet_a..


how would you feel if those were daughters of yours and some man went around posting pictures of them

and joke of the year? wtf..seriously one can tell it was some kind of celebration going on...

----------


## Rockkker

Ed baji i agree with sweet and u.. that its wrong to post someones personal pix.. but these girls dont care abt their IZZAT... kia unhein nahi pata tha k net pe esi pix phel sakhti hain. Plus these are not really PERSONAL PIX, they were infront of those hundreds of guys, posing In such behooda poses :$. They don't have any problem exposing their bodies. in short they are B*****. So ager koi shareef ladki ki chup chupa k ghalat pic capture ker k post ki hoti, tou main abh tak admin ka dimagh kha kha k us thread ko del kerwaa chuka hota [wesay bhi management achi hi hai, esa hota tou meray bolne se pehle del hochuka hota  :Smile: ].. but i dont care abt these girls. Ladkon ko tou dekhein they think they are kewl, bunch of monkeys, no no pervy monkeys.

----------


## EntangleDesi

^^WOAH!!! Just because they are posing in front of guys..that doesn't make them a B...nor were these so-called poses sexual in any manner..they aren't suggesting anything in that manner..And exactly what are they exposing? Their backs? If you look at the pictures...their chest are covered up..so I don't get the exposing part..

As for personal pictures..clearly they were at a function..where they probably knew the guys..so even though it's in a public place...the pictures are still personal

May be these pictures weren't meant for personal use, but I believe that any picture of anyone else should be treated as a personal picture

----------


## Rockkker

yep, maine kabh kaha k yea yahan rehni chahiye, i just said i dont care.. And yea m sorry, but if some fitting room attendant treats you badly, then she is a b****, but if girls are posing in pix like this, then they are not B*****, so wht will you call them angels? nevermind... App badi hain, app se argue nahi ker sakhta.. maybe you r rite, that i shud not call them B*****, but kuch achi bhi nahi hain.

and yea, exposing... expose kerne main Islamic point of view se tou sleeveless pehenna bhi ghalat hai.. yea tou phir poori ki poori back hai.. Lekin phir baat yea bhi hai k yea muslims nahi.. Bus yehi waja hai k  maine ussay expose kaha. Hamaray religion k nazarye se. 

Plus they're not just posing, doing lot more, which i dont wanna mention, you can see for ur self

----------


## EntangleDesi

LOL... I was referring to her attitude..it was rather unpleasant...I was just letting out some frustration at the moment...I wasn't being serious about it at all..and it's not like I said the words out loud...that everyone in the store heard me..

No, they aren't angels..please no one is..no matter what they say..

But just because they are taking so pictures, it still doesn't make them 'bad' girls

As for sleeveless/backless..still can't really judge them especially we don't know what their religious backgrounds are and even if we did, still wouldn't be right. But if this is how you feel, then I am also a B, because of what I wear? Even though nothing that shouldn't be hanging out isn't?

And are you talking about the kissing the guy on the cheeks picture... or the one with the girl in the guys arms? I don't see anything suggestive about those..I know of plenty of people who take such pictures..just for the fun of it..

----------


## Rockkker

hmm. k.. i dont wanna discuss it any more, app badi hain sahi hi keh raheen hongi, bhalay main abhi sonchun k main sahi hun.. faida nahi argue kerne ka. Sorry if i said something wrong..

----------


## EntangleDesi

Dude, I wasn't arguing..just wanting to understand your side of it

Nor I did I say that what I said was right and you were wrong...I was simply replying to your statements..as I would if anyone had wrote the same thing..this is an open forum..

BUT I really hate it when people say you're right and I'm wrong, but...and throw in the whole age thing...age has nothing to do with this...
I just think of that as a cop out...no offense to you, but in general

It's called a discussion.. but if you want to leave it..it's left alone...

And, stop saying sorry... Just because I don't agree with what you say

----------


## Rockkker

I said sorry cuz of giving that fitting attendant example... and m saying that i m wrong and you r rite, cuz u r older than me, cuz hamesha esa hota hai, k main baat nahi maanta kisi baday ki apne app ko hi sahi kehta rehta hun. thatz y I lost HER. Her elder sis tried alot to put some sense in my bheja, lekin maine nahi maana, aur wahi hua jo unhon ne kaha tha. yea tou ek example thi, lekin esa bohat hua hai k baad main mujhe ehsaas hota hai k haan he/she was rite. So cuz i feel that u r rite too, aur i guess main bhi apni jaga kuch baaton main sahi hun. Tou maine is liye kaha k app sahi hi keh rahi hongi, badi hain, app ko ziada experience hai.

----------


## EntangleDesi

But that isn't always the case..elders aren't always right...

----------


## Rockkker

yep, i know, i told you I THINK U R RITE TOO.. tou mujhe laga kia pata baad main mujhe lagay k app ki kahi har baat sahi hai, phir bura lagta hai.

----------


## dsjeya

the girls look older than school age
cudithar and jeans are the dresses not sarry

----------


## Aboalata

very nice .. thanks

----------


## zonaab_gul

jhakaaaaaaasssss

----------


## coolshoaib

I think it's some kind of school party.

----------


## designhot25

good keep it up

----------


## analog_s1_t5

very nice .. thanks ...:in_love::in_love:




see this

----------


## raj7522

who cares !!! ???

----------


## vampiretarget

its too Hot...

----------


## viju_idea

*This is chill...*

Hey gals u all look like chill fashionable...now u don't look like school gals ...if any gals want to enjoy with me in club...contact me ya mail me ...

----------


## ua_ad

Thanks For Sharing

----------


## tvaibhav

*gud*

cool man really

----------


## Anxious Soul

good post.....................

----------


## kapil2500

*more images*

the girls r very sweet.plz post more pictures of these grls.

----------


## aabhee

*yeah man ...*

its rokkin shoot

----------


## horsecart

hello there.

----------


## anil_ilu

vxdggvfdffsfsfgtretyytrhhhdghgdhdfhgdfg

----------


## aravindn

*ccv*

vxdvdvdsv:mad8;

----------


## akp1966

let me see pics first before commenbting

----------


## george2006

nice one dude **** them all

----------


## paki_Criminal

woah... they start early

----------


## arul1210

Thankyou very much

----------


## imanony

show me pleez!!

----------


## buckduck

ooooooooooooooooo

----------


## cs500spsl

thanks bro

----------


## khanaalamgeer

*where*

__________________________________________________

[/QUOTE]

----------


## doctorniks

thanksssssssssssss

----------


## niroj_mishra

i want to see the photo

----------


## rajka

gooddddddddd

----------


## MSKONE

yet to see the pictures,keep going and a big thanks....

----------


## MSKONE

thanks a lot my friend...

----------


## mrbaazi

Pictures are no more

----------


## harindrakrish

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------

